# Hair algae help



## vetter (Feb 20, 2006)

I just recently started to setup my 72 gallon aquarium with co2 injection, I have only added a few plants at this moment and took care of all the basic algae problems. But soon after I thought the algae was under control a greenish hair type algae started to develope on some of the plants and my algae eating fish and inverts dont seem to eat it. Right now I have 12 amano shrimp and 3 otto cats. Originally the algae was only on one plant but it has spread everywhere now and I cant seem to control it. Can anyone tell me how to stop this? I also need some suggestions on some algae eating fish and inverts that would stop this. Also does a UV sterilizer stop the growth and spreading of algae? I know it eliminates algae that is in the water as it passes through the UV light, so does anyone recommend that I purchase a UV sterilizer?

Thanks for your input!
Dillon


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

vetter said:


> ... I have only added a few plants at this moment and took care of all the basic algae problems. ...


This is probably a big part of your problem. You need to add *lots* of plants initially to help stabilize the tank and outcompete the algae.

That looks like staghorm and maybe some Black Brush Algae (BBA) as well. If you give us some more details on your tank (lighting, fertilization etc.) we'll probably be able to help you more.

And welcome to APC!


----------



## Marrrcin (Feb 3, 2006)

I've got the same type. I believe that the answer could be high No-3 levels. 
In my tank it went up rapidly to 50 ml/l and that was when the algae invaded. 
My tank is 300l; pressurized CO2; 0.6W/l quite high nutrition, ph 6,5; ph 16; around 60 fish (mainly tetras 3-5 cm). 
Should anyone have a wiser explanation I'd appreciate it. My algae are all waiting for your advice


----------



## vetter (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks ill be glad to give you more info on my tank, first my ph is 7.5 which I am slowly bringing down to 7.0. I have 260 watts for 70 gallons so about 3.7 watts per gallon of PC lighting. I do 30-40% water changes every other day to keep amonia at ZERO for discus. I utilize the required amounts of mastergrow and a capful of flourish excel a day and like I mentioned I have a fully automatic co2 system with a reactor 1000. I am thinking about purchasing a UV sterilizer if anyone suggests that I get one.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Vetter,

It seems by your response that you may not be adding enough NO3 or PO4 to your tank. By mastergrow, I assume you are referring to Tropica Master Grow or TMG. That is a "micro" fertilizer and only provides the micronutrients. You need to look into adding some Potassium Nitrate ( KNO3 ) and Mono Potassium Phosphate ( KH2PO4 ) to your tank. With 3.7 wpg and pressurized CO2 your plants will quickly starve themselves if you don't feed them 

More plants would be a big help also, as Laith mentioned.

Where are you located?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Marrrcin said:


> I've got the same type. I believe that the answer could be high No-3 levels.
> In my tank it went up rapidly to 50 ml/l and that was when the algae invaded.
> ...


A high NO3 level by itself will not give algae. However, if you have high NO3 and a deficiency in something else (PO4 comes to mind!) then you have an imbalance... and algae.

Are you dosing PO4?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

vetter said:


> ... I do 30-40% water changes every other day to keep amonia at ZERO for discus. ....


Your ammonia (NH4/3) levels get higher than 0? why?

Unless you're overstocked in Discus, having lots of healthy plants will ensure that you'll never have an ammonia reading higher than 0, even without such frequent water changes. I've kept discus in planted tanks and only done 50% water changes once a week and never had ammonia issues.

The only situation I can think of where you need such constant water changes to keep ammonia levels down is in a barebottomed discus growout tank where you're feeding massive amounts of food...


----------



## vetter (Feb 20, 2006)

First I am located in ontario, canada. I will purchase the N03 and P04 supplements from the flourish line and now my amonia is at 0 but every day alot of fish poo is developing on the bottom of my tank with only 6 rams. I know I could get away with much less water changes but I find it much easier to monitor what is in my tank like GH and KH for my tap water is farely soft perfect for discus. I am getting my discus in less than a week and I am getting 6 of them. I also plan on getting around 30 cardinals so I want to get in the habit of regular water changes. I have been wanting to add plants for a long time but have had a hard time doing so becuase the lfs has a crappy plant stock. I am looking for glossistigma elatinoid and dwarf hairgrass for my foreground and havent decided on my mid ground and background any suggestions?

Thanks for your input!


----------

